# Obama renewing call to tax wealthiest



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

April 3, 2012: President Obama gestures as he speaks at The Associated Press luncheon during the ASNE Convention.
President Obama is stepping up his election-year insistence that the wealthy pay a greater share of taxes, planning Tuesday to renew his call for Congress to raise taxes on millionaires.
Hoping to draw a sharp contrast with Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney, Obama will outline his support for the so-called "Buffett rule" in Boca Raton, Florida. Obama says he wants to revamp the U.S. tax law under which wealthy investors often pay taxes at a lower rate than middle-class wage earners.
The push for the Buffett rule is named after billionaire investor Warren Buffett, who famously said it was wrong for him to being paying a lower tax rate than that levied on his secretary.
Obama's return to the subject is prelude to a Senate vote next week when millions of Americans prepare to file their income tax returns. The plan has little chance of passing Congress, but Senate Democrats say the issue underscores the need for economic fairness.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/04/10/obama-renews-call-for-tax-fairness/#ixzz1rewVeExK


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

You want economic fairness? Ween your constituents so they have to get jobs, which will tire them out and make them stop reproducing at such an alarming rate and having weeknight birfday party shootings. Then, all will be fair.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Flat tax. No exemptions. All is fair. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Dan Stark said:


> Flat tax. No exemptions. All is fair.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


Hmmmm..... No. That mortgage interest exemption is the only thing stopping my husband I from taking it up the ass every April 15. I don't trust the government to set the flat tax rate low enough that it would make up for the few deductions we take.

Get the leeches off the system so that everyone is paying into it and maybe a flat tax set at a reasonable rate might work. But, the wealthy and middle class aren't the only ones cheating the tax system. How many people are working "off the books" in this country?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

What is your effective tax rate? I would argue that chopping spending, making everyone pay a reasonable flat tax, and eliminating loopholes for individuals and corporation (even though corporate tax is a fairy tale. It's passed on to individual at market level), it would even out in the end. Flat tax on fed level, and consumption tax at state level. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Funny coming from a spoonfed Harvard 1%er who's voting base consists of those that expect a free ride and those that expect me to give them that free ride. Joe the plumber should have thrown the kitchen sink at him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

He should start collecting from all his Hollyweird supporters.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Maybe cutting back some of the expendentures and getting more people off the teet of the socail programs that do not need\deserve it would be a more wise choice. If you increase taxes and still do not fix spending then nothing is solved at all.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

USA TODAY 
*Republicans reject 'Buffett rule' in the Senate*
Los Angeles Times - ‎28 minutes ago‎

By Lisa Mascaro Republican-led opposition blocked the 'Buffett rule' from advancing in the Senate, turning back an election year effort by President Obama to slap a new tax rate on those earning beyond $1 million a year.


----------

